# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Transporte de carga Lima - Tingo María - Pucallpa

## Grupocelestina

Empresa brinda servicio de transporte de carga  completa con una capacidad de 15 toneladas en la ruta lima tingo maria pucallpa o viceversa en camiones baranda de madera , para contratar nuestro servicios llamar al 945294597 o enviar correo a cotizacion@grupocelestina.comTemas similares: Papaya a un par de horas de Tingo María Artículo: Caficultores de Tingo María reciben máquinas despulpadoras Artículo: Entregan 250 despulpadoras a cafetaleros en Tingo María Artículo: Entregan 250 despulpadoras a productores cafetaleros en Tingo María

----------

